#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Гендун Чопел. Тибетское искусство любви. Секс, оргазм и духовное здоровье

## Будетлянин

Издательство Уддияна порадовала нас очередным переводом Тибетского искусства любви Гендун Чопела. 

СПб., Уддияна, 2009
Формат: 84 х 108 1/32
Тираж: 3000 экз.
288 стр., мягкий переплет 



Заказать книгу можно здесь

----------


## Бо

Странное совпадение, в это же время только что, увидел эту книгу на дхарма.ру а после - ваше сообщение. Видимо это знак  :Smilie:  Хотя такое ощущение, что толкового там мало. Монах ушёл из монастыря, узучил камасутру и рассказал всему миру о тантре...

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Гендун Чопел выдающая личность. На Западе, как рассказывал Андрей Терентьев, даже есть наука "гендун-чопело-ведение".  :Smilie:  Так что это не просто какой-то монах, который снял обеты и пустился во все тяжкие.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Denli (04.05.2009), Бо (02.05.2009), Дондог (28.07.2016)

----------


## Dondhup

"гендун-чопело-ведение" - это несомненно доказательство то что он выдающейся личность.

----------


## Dondhup

"В это время все демоны темной стороны раскроют свою пасть и сознание людей станет неустойчивым, запылает пламя пяти страстей и все позабудут закон, перепутаются друзья и враги, добро и зло, добродетель и грех, господин и слуга, правила поведения и действия, все совершаемые поступки, устная речь и традиционные тексты, украшения и одежда, пища и питье, стремление к наживе, все станет изменчивым, легкомысленным, поверхностным, - это знаки крушения мирского закона.

Отбросив старинные традиции, станут действовать низкорожденные, питать гнев к слабым и мягкосердечным, к гневным, злобным существам будут питать пристрастие, забудут благодарность, долг перед предками и родителями, отвернутся от Трех Драгоценностей, будут стремиться к недобродетельным вещам.

Сквернословие, пустая болтовня, заискивание перед сильным, угнетение бедного, презрение к благим качествам; разрыв устной традиции, передачи учения, обычаев и т. д.; стремление к новым друзьям, отрицание старых законов, всеобщее пустословие; отказ от опоры на мудрецов, мужчины и женщины будут говорить только о страсти, сексуальных заботах, отказавшись от священных вещей и текстов, будут заботиться только об украшениях и безделушках, - это знаки времени пяти скверн."

----------

Denli (04.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (03.05.2009), Eternal Jew (03.05.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.01.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011), Джигме (04.05.2011), Игорь Эдвардович (03.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Минус Уддияне за такую книгу, имхо.
Видимо, ребята решили поправить дела в кризисное время. напрасно эдак. Есть множество достойных книг по Дхарме, ждущих своего часа, а играть на низменных интересах толпы - значит, опускать марку издательства. Ничего дхармического в этой книге нет, один бардак.
Мы с Майей в свое время готовили этот текст для "Пути-к-себе", Саша Яковлева тоже публиковала его из коммерческих соображений, но ничего хорошего это не дало.
Гедун Чопел, при всех его талантах и солидном бэкграунде (кажется, он считается воплощением Другпа Кунле) - несчастный человек, кончивший свои дни трагически, в болезни, совсем не так, как подобает реализованному йогину. Что лишний раз свидетельствует - понты понтами, а неводержанность до добра не доводит.
Да и английский переводчик - гей, что тем более смешно.
Эх, дела, дела...

----------

Dondhup (03.05.2009), Eternal Jew (03.05.2009), Naldjorpa (03.05.2009), Бо (03.05.2009), Велеслав (06.05.2011), Джигме (04.05.2011), Дондог (28.07.2016), Игорь Эдвардович (03.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (04.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Гедун Чопел, при всех его талантах и солидном бэкграунде (кажется, он считается воплощением Другпа Кунле) - несчастный человек, кончивший свои дни трагически, в болезни, совсем не так, как подобает реализованному йогину. Что лишний раз свидетельствует - понты понтами, а неводержанность до добра не доводит.


Наличие болезни, старости и смерти - это не означает "плохую реализацию".

----------


## Аньезка

Я не понимаю...что изображено на обложке?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ань, сильный мужской бицепс.  :Wink:

----------


## Рюдзи

согнутая нога, с волосатой коленкой :EEK!:

----------


## Будетлянин

> Да и английский переводчик - гей...


Фу, какая гадость! А откуда такая информация?

----------


## Аньезка

Есть еще вариант - эта попа, ноги, а сверху живот...но какой-то он длинный уж больно....  :Smilie:

----------


## Рюдзи

> Есть еще вариант - эта попа, ноги, а сверху живот...но какой-то он длинный уж больно....


А если наоборот? похоже, что это как раз ноги поднятые вверх, попа и как бы женский живот. Очертания с трудом определяются.

----------


## Аньезка

> А если наоборот? похоже, что это как раз ноги поднятые вверх, попа и как бы женский живот. Очертания с трудом определяются.


Кстати, похоже.
Зачотная обложка, словом!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Норбу

> Фу, какая гадость! А откуда такая информация?


Еще бы сказали "фу, какой пративный!"... с каких это пор сексуальная ориентация влияет на качество перевода и вообще на профессиональные навыки?

----------

Denli (04.05.2009), Вова Л. (03.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (03.05.2009)

----------


## Будетлянин

> Еще бы сказали "фу, какой пративный!"... с каких это пор сексуальная ориентация влияет на качество перевода и вообще на профессиональные навыки?


Так я ничего не имею против его проф. навыков. А "фу" - это просто реакция на сексуальную ориентацию этого Попкинса.

----------


## Рюдзи

"Фу" по-китайски - Будда!  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------

Иван Денисов (03.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Отличный трактат по искусству любви. Аналогичный трактат написал Мипам Ринпоче.

----------

Джигме (04.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Ань, сильный мужской бицепс.


В русском переводе это безусловно так.




> похоже, что это как раз ноги поднятые вверх, попа и как бы женский живот. Очертания с трудом определяются.


В оригинале да.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417ZWPBAQKL.jpg

(Визуальная иллюстрация традиционных методов перевода на русский.)

----------

Сергей Хос (03.05.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Не живот это, а рука. Женщина к нам полуповернута спиной.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фу, какая гадость! А откуда такая информация?


Он сам это говорил в интервью в Tricycle.

Вот, кстати, в продолжение темы можно порекомендовать Уддияне для преодоления кризиса издать еще
Jeffrey Hopkins, professor of Tibetan Studies at the University of Virginia and author/translator of twenty-one books, has been practicing Tibetan Buddhism since 1962. His latest manuscript,“Sex, Orgasm, and the Mind of Clear Light: *The 64 Arts of Gay Male Sex*,”is a variation of Gendun Chopel’s“Tibetan Arts of Love.

В определенных (и даже небуддийских) кругах будет иметь большой успех.
Эх, дела, дела...

----------


## Liza Lyolina

На обложке вот эта часть тела:


Думаю, книга интересна не столько, как пособие для практики Дхармы, сколько как культурный памятник. Правда, Уддияна ее и с Дхармой увязала: книга "посвящена вещам очень простым и естественным: сексу, любви, нормальным отношениям между мужчиной и женщиной ... если присмотреться повнимательнее, мы заметим, что именно это нормальное, искреннее наслаждение, не омраченное рассудочным умом и не нуждающееся в исправлении, в понимании Гендун Чопела оказывается *полным путем к Просветлению* — и здесь, несомненно, мы узнаем вкус и стиль Дзогчена, высочайшего из тибетских эзотерических учений". (Из предисловия Кирилла Шилова.)

Но проштрафившаяся Уддияна готовит еще одну книгу Гендун Чопела: по мадхьямаке.

----------

Denli (04.05.2009), Дондог (28.07.2016)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Минус Уддияне за такую книгу, имхо.
> Видимо, ребята решили поправить дела в кризисное время. напрасно эдак.


Книгу переводила Татьяна Науменко. Написано, что это ее последний перевод. Так что книгу давно уже готовили, вряд ли тут дело в кризисе.

----------

Иван Денисов (03.05.2009), Сергей Хос (03.05.2009)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Homer (03.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (04.05.2009), Дондог (28.07.2016), лесник (04.05.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Хм, действительно, была не права.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Хм, действительно, была не права.


Ничего, зато Вы очень хорошо рисуете!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Рюдзи

Aniezka, мы таки разгадали этот ребус :Wink: 
рисунок и правда шикарный :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (03.05.2009)

----------


## Denli

Минус Сергею Хосу за такое сообщение, имхо:




> Минус Уддияне за такую книгу, имхо.
> Видимо, ребята решили поправить дела в кризисное время. напрасно эдак.


Видимо, это особенность российского буддиста, видеть только темную сторону во всем. Вам напечатали книгу, так нет, чтобы порадоваться и сказать: "Как прекрасно!", они садятся и начинают считать, "Они денег хотели на нас в кризис заработать. Хотели поправить свои дела...", и все в таком духе. Или Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче был прав, когда говорил, что русские очень завистливы, и вам просто завидно, что это не вы свои дела поправили?
Задумайтесь об этом. Или посчитайте, сколько МДО на приездах учителя зарабатывает.




> Есть множество достойных книг по Дхарме, ждущих своего часа


Не желаете оказать спонсорскую помощь?




> Да и английский переводчик - гей, что тем более смешно.
> Эх, дела, дела...


Я правда считал всегда, что Джефри Хопкинс — востоковед с мировым именем, но некоторые оказывается считают, что он педераст. Получается как в анекдоте:
— Cлышал новость: Петрович-то, профессор из пятого подъезда — педераст!
— Правда?!! Пять лет его *бу и не знал, что он профессор.

Или это традиционная российская гомофобия: "Если переводчик педераст, то он и родину продаст?" ... ну, как минимум не может быть хорошим востоковедом.

----------

Eternal Jew (04.05.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (05.05.2009), Дондог (28.07.2016), Норбу (04.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> 


Куда я попал? Это буддийский форум?  :EEK!:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Куда я попал? Это буддийский форум?


Вы не знали, что у буддистов тоже есть попа?

----------

Homa Brut (04.05.2009), Homer (04.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (04.05.2009), Аньезка (04.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (04.05.2009), Дондог (28.07.2016), Иван Денисов (04.05.2009), Судхана (04.05.2009)

----------


## лесник

Учитывая недавний ажиотаж, который подняла на форуме тема про сексуальную жизнь с супругой, выход данной книги представляется очень своевременным-)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Весна.

----------


## До

> Видимо, это особенность российского буддиста, видеть только темную сторону во всем. Вам напечатали книгу, так нет, чтобы порадоваться и сказать: "Как прекрасно!", они садятся и начинают считать, "Они денег хотели на нас в кризис заработать. Хотели поправить свои дела...", и все в таком духе. Или Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче был прав, когда говорил, что русские очень завистливы, и вам просто завидно, что это не вы свои дела поправили?


_Видимо, это особенность русских видеть только темную сторону во всём. Гитлер хотел очистить белую расу, так нет, чтобы порадоваться и сказать "Как прекрасно!", они и т.д. в своём духе. Или Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче был прав, когда говорил, что русские очень завистливы, и вам просто завидно, что это не вы очищали белую расу?_ (сарказм.)

ps. "_Или Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче был прав, когда говорил_" - сомневаетесь в словах своего учителя?

----------


## Ersh

> "Фу" по-китайски - Будда!


По-китайски будда - это Фо.
Тема закрыта.

----------

Homa Brut (05.05.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (04.05.2009)

----------

